
Announcing OSS-Fuzz: Continuous Fuzzing for Open Source Software - EvgeniyZh
https://security.googleblog.com/2016/12/announcing-oss-fuzz-continuous-fuzzing.html
======
wyldfire
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13081116](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13081116)

